# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Cho thuê xe máy đà nẵng www.chothuexedanang.tk 0902444697

## chothuexetinnghia

Cho thuê xe máy giá rẻ, giao xe tận nơi miễn phí ở đà nẵng. Liên hệ: dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy Tín nghĩa, lô số 8 khu B3, Phạm Đình Hổ, điện thoại 0902444697, website: www.chothuexedanang.tk. Hân hạnh phục vụ.

----------

